# Hello, I am new.



## MentalSteel (Jan 9, 2016)

I would just like to introduce myself as MentalSteel.

I am an Alpha Male who is also a Feminist.

I have great experience with this forums general subjects and in particular I have vast knowledge as far as understanding why both men and women do what they do.

I am by my genetic disposition a well above average man of strength, endurance, speed, intelligence and I credit these gifts to both my Mom and my Dad.

My Mom although much older now was/is a very intelligent, strong and outspoken woman who did JOBS for the U.S. Military and various U.S. Agencies.

My Dad was/is Military as being an Officer you never really are ever completely out and he was/is....very much like both my Mom and Me...well above average physically and mentally.

I went down the route my Mom went as I am not Military as I am...."CIVILIAN"....in the manner the quotes denote. If any member does not understand what this means...PM me and I will explain in more detail or at least to the extent I can.

Like my parents I hold multiple degrees and like both my grandfathers and my father I am well endowed in the extreme which for the ladies is sometimes both a blessing and a curse.

I am actually waiting to do a JOB....as I run a Team of 20 somethings who are the very best and brightest the U.S. Military has to offer and sometimes I even have British and Aussie SAS Team Members.

Because of what I do it has not been conductive to having any long term relationships although I have Girlfriends who know what I am and what I do who have stuck with me through thick and thin.

I dream about being married to that special someone and although some might think because I have never been married that this would preclude me from having knowledge specific to marriage....well....they would be wrong.

My relationships with a few women over decades have been no different from marriage and honestly I highly doubt the average married woman could handle what my girlfriends have.

Thing is.....with the exception of 3 bullet scars on my chest....and the Doc's did a great job as they are not that bad....I have a near perfect body and this leads many very young girls to be attracted to me.

This might sound bizarre but I am really tired of hot young girls as I need a WOMAN!!!

And not just any woman but an EQUAL!!!

Finding one's EQUAL from my perspective has been beyond difficult.

I have been trained upon levels most people would probably never understand or perhaps believe.

I am a Master Diver, An Expert in Ocean, Arctic, Jungle, Desert...etc...Survival.

I train men in Hand to Hand Combat and CQC....Close Quarters Combat.

I am an expert in PSYOP's....Psychological Operations and I was training men and women about how to use INCEPTION decades before that movie came out.

I am a Hunter and I am a strong advocate of Wildlife Conservation and Wilderness Conservation.

I am by nature a man who abhors violence but is also if necessary capable of extreme acts of violence.

I will never allow any abuse of any woman or girl....not while I am around or find out about it!!

And just to explain something....as I am an extreme version of an Alpha Male...some people really don't understand what that means.

Being Alpha does not mean you are the guy who mentally and physically tortures others who are weaker than you just to make yourself look good.

Being Alpha...and there are both Male and Female Alpha's....mean's that you are the person who protects those people who cannot protect themselves. It's about becoming a Leader not because you want to obtain power....but because you are needed to lead to help others.

The idiots that used to give wedgies and swirlies to weaker boy's and make rude comments and gain advantage over girls ARE NOT ALPHA'S....and they never will be.

The Alpha's....are the one's stopping such abuse.

Yet...at the same time Alpha's do have HUGE EGO'S!!!

We can't help it because we need this to do what we do.

Well....obviously there is a whole lot more to me than what I can type here....but if anyone needs help....or want's to talk....I am here for a while....as soon....I will be leaving for the Middle East.

MentalSteel


----------



## HeartbrokenW (Sep 26, 2012)

Oooookay!


----------



## MentalSteel (Jan 9, 2016)

HeartbrokenW said:


> Oooookay!


LOL!!!!


It's OK.

I am used to it.


This is why I keep to myself most of the time because my reality is often seen as most people's fantasies.

But I will tell you what.....I will list a number of things I either hold degrees in or I am a trained expert in and perhaps at least ONE of these things you might have knowledge in and perhaps that might be a subject or something in common we could discuss things in.

List.

Astronomy
Cosmology
Quantum Mechanics
Chemistry
Virology
Many Worlds Theory
Multiversal Theory
Business Models and Theory
Pharmacology
Martial Arts
Anatomy
Quark/Antiquark Virtual Pairings driving Causality
Music
Art
Etc.

Surely ONE of those things you might know a few things about?

Oh...how about....HOW TO PLEASE A WOMAN?

MentalSteel


----------

